# Changing Email in Settings



## Glassy (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm struggling to find where to change my forwarding email. When I first registered, I had a couple of issues (it kept saying I was already a member when I entered my email, and when I went for a password reset an error came up saying it didn't recognise the email I entered!!)) so I used an alternate email.

I'd like to switch to my every day email if possible, but cannot find where to do this.

TIA.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Click "Profile" which takes you to Control Panel, click "profile" in Control Panel & then click edit Acc Settings & then you can change your Email.
Hoggy.


----------



## Glassy (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks. Just tried it and it's telling me my other email is already in use. When I try and login (and use the 'forgot password' option) it doesn't recognise the email.

:roll:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Doppelbock said:


> Thanks. Just tried it and it's telling me my other email is already in use. When I try and login (and use the 'forgot password' option) it doesn't recognise the email.
> 
> :roll:


Hi, Contact John-H using this Email Addy,
ttforum @ mail.com (without the spaces) he will be able to sort out the old Email prob.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

On the case...


----------



## Glassy (Oct 17, 2014)

John-H said:


> On the case...


Still the same issue (it's a real PIA TBH).

Any update on this~?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Doppelbock said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > On the case...
> ...


Hi, PM me your new Email Addy & I'll give it a go.
Hoggy


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Doppelbock said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > On the case...
> ...


Heavens! That was nearly a year ago! I've been searching to try and find out what happened about this. I can see we corresponded by email at the time and there was a problem finding the account with the duplicate email from a simple search but I can't see anything further. I'm not sure what happened next but the email correspondence search isn't infallible. Sorry I can't see anything more and it wasn't sorted..

From your email, I've gone over it all again and the problem still exists. I've made a manual search of the inactive users and after many pages have found an unused account from 2014 with your desired email, so I've removed that account and have now been able to update your current account with this email. Unfortunately the username you wanted is already in use but you could have your unused account name of "Glassy" or another if you let me know.


----------



## Glassy (Oct 17, 2014)

Glassy will do, thanks.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That's been done for you


----------



## DaveMM (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi to the Admin team,
I'm also having a problem trying to change my registered email address.
I found where to change it, but it won't accept my new gmail address. I originally registered with a 'Freeserve' address, but that became obsolete over 12 months ago.
It appears I don't have PM privileges (to contact Admin direct), maybe those are earned?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Contact John-H by using this Email addy without the spaces....ttforum @ mail.com.
Gmail can be a source of spam so only John-H can change that email addy.
For Market Place & PM access info click link.
viewtopic.php?f=30&t=804241
Hoggy.


----------

